# Λεξιλάγνοι όλου του κόσμου, ενωθείτε!



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

Dear Sir:

I like words. I like fat buttery words, such as ooze, turpitude, glutinous, toady. I like solemn, angular, creaky words, such as straitlaced, cantankerous, pecunious, valedictory. I like spurious, black-is-white words, such as mortician, liquidate, tonsorial, demi-monde. I like suave "V" words, such as Svengali, svelte, bravura, verve. I like crunchy, brittle, crackly words, such as splinter, grapple, jostle, crusty. I like sullen, crabbed, scowling words, such as skulk, glower, scabby, churl. I like Oh-Heavens, my-gracious, land's-sake words, such as tricksy, tucker, genteel, horrid. I like elegant, flowery words, such as estivate, peregrinate, elysium, halcyon. I like wormy, squirmy, mealy words, such as crawl, blubber, squeal, drip. I like sniggly, chuckling words, such as cowlick, gurgle, bubble and burp.

I like the word screenwriter better than copywriter, so I decided to quit my job in a New York advertising agency and try my luck in Hollywood, but before taking the plunge I went to Europe for a year of study, contemplation and horsing around.

I have just returned and I still like words.

May I have a few with you?


Πληροφορίες εντός.

_Α! Αυτός είναι δικός μου!_ ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη που έκανα όταν διάβασα το απολαυστικό κειμενάκι.

Γιατί εκτός από λέξεις που μισούμε έχουμε και λέξεις που λατρεύουμε, έτσι δεν είναι;

Αν μου πείτε τις δικές σας, θα σας πω κι εγώ τις δικές μου. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

‘There are so many beautiful words hidden away in the dictionaries,’ said Mr Forsyth.

‘“Theist” – somebody who’s addicted to tea. “Scambler” – somebody who, when you’re paying the bill, orders all the most expensive things on the menu. And “snollygoster” – a dishonest politician.’

Από το «Seriously, there are literally millions of words that are basically annoying. Just sayin’», όπου με έστειλε κάποια λεξιλόγα. Και, ναι, ο *theist* έχει κι αυτή τη δεύτερη σημασία. (Προς το παρόν, ο _άθεος_ δεν έχει πάρει τη σημασία «αυτός που δεν έχει θέα».)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 15, 2013)

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα σας αρέσει πολύ και αυτό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> ‘“Theist” – somebody who’s addicted to tea. [...] (Προς το παρόν, ο _άθεος_ δεν έχει πάρει τη σημασία «αυτός που δεν έχει θέα».)


Ε ναι λοιπόν, το παραδέχομαι, I'm a theist! Πίνω δυο λίτρα την ημέρα!
Ενώ σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είμαι άθεη, γιατί έχω απίθανη θέα από την κουζίνα μου. :)


----------



## Electra (Jan 16, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα σας αρέσει πολύ και αυτό.



Καλημέρα, Cadmian!

Thank you _so_ much for this link! 

I knew about *coursera*, and have already signed up for this course:

https://www.coursera.org/course/ancientgreeks

I _didn't_ know about the *Open Culture* website, but now I'm following this course:

http://www.extension.harvard.edu/open-learning-initiative/ancient-greek-civilization

Wonderful! Thanks again:)!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ε ναι λοιπόν, το παραδέχομαι, I'm a theist! Πίνω δυο λίτρα την ημέρα!



Jesus Christ!

Για εμάς πάλι δεν έχει λέξη κι αυτό είναι αδικία. Υπάρχει το πολύ σπάνιο coffeehoser, μόνο, αλλά ποιος το χρησιμοποιεί αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Κι εμένα το αφέψημά μου (το καφέψημά μου) είναι ο καφές. Τον καταναλώνω καφειδώς, με καφετηρία το πρωινό ξύπνημα. Οι Ιταλοί έχουν φτιάξει όρο για αυτή την αφοσίωσή μου: καφετουόζο!


Τους υπόλοιπους λεκέδες καφέ τούς έστειλα εκεί:
Καφενείο το κάναμε...


----------

